# Heat Pump Hot Water Heater Install



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Think I posted in wrong place earlier..thought I'd try here as well.

I saw the thread on these new water heaters and bit the bullet and got one. Looks pretty straight forward to do a self install but it seems MY plumbing skills have never been very successful in the past. Anyone on here do the installs for a decent price, or provide some advice to a real ROOKIE home repair guy like myself??...my main concern is the condensate drain...I have my washer drain right next to where it will go...wondering if it's possible to just tie into that drain pipe...I know you can't go UP more than 36 inches, but couldn't I tie into the bottom of the PVC washer drain pipe somehow?...need to get this done asap, before Gulf Power runs out of rebate money...thoughts?


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

LABDOG3 said:


> Think I posted in wrong place earlier..thought I'd try here as well.
> 
> I saw the thread on these new water heaters and bit the bullet and got one. Looks pretty straight forward to do a self install but it seems MY plumbing skills have never been very successful in the past. Anyone on here do the installs for a decent price, or provide some advice to a real ROOKIE home repair guy like myself??...my main concern is the condensate drain...I have my washer drain right next to where it will go...wondering if it's possible to just tie into that drain pipe...I know you can't go UP more than 36 inches, but couldn't I tie into the bottom of the PVC washer drain pipe somehow?...need to get this done asap, before Gulf Power runs out of rebate money...thoughts?


Should be fine running condensate drain with your washer drain. It's not really picky about drain. I trapped mine before running out of the garage but after looking at the pan drain on my A.O. Smith, it's not really necessary to trap. Doesn't hurt anything but the pan openly drains so you won't really be drawing any air back up through the drain lines, although you may lose a little air without trapping it but atleast not drawing air up. You may want to trap it with some cleanouts though like what your home a/c unit should have just to be sure you can clean the line out if needed. Easier on you in long run.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Overall should be easy install, I did my own and I have never had plumbing experience. I just sat with the plumbing guy at Lowes for an hour going through each piece needed and how to do it, bought the required parts and did my thing.
If you buy Gator Grips (Lowes) or Shark Bites (Home Depot) both the same thing which just slide onto existing copper with no sweating you can reduce the amount of sweating (soddering) you'll have to do if you are working with copper. You can also buy the black (Lowes) or gray (Home Depot) hoses that simplify the process and you can either get the screw on ends or the slip on ends previously mentioned. I sweated 4 total connections to remove the old unit, and did absolutely no sweating to install the new unit. I have a copper drain that goes through my garage wall and empty's on my front porch so I just tied my condensate drain into that. If you PM me your email I can send my installed pics for reference.

If you submit your rebate form via email they will email you about a week or so later to let you know they received it, then another week or so later you'll get a call to schedule the inspector to come out and verify its installed. So you have time to submit and still install, just don't keep putting it off.


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

LABDOG3 said:


> Think I posted in wrong place earlier..thought I'd try here as well.
> 
> I saw the thread on these new water heaters and bit the bullet and got one. Looks pretty straight forward to do a self install but it seems MY plumbing skills have never been very successful in the past. Anyone on here do the installs for a decent price, or provide some advice to a real ROOKIE home repair guy like myself??...my main concern is the condensate drain...I have my washer drain right next to where it will go...wondering if it's possible to just tie into that drain pipe...I know you can't go UP more than 36 inches, but couldn't I tie into the bottom of the PVC washer drain pipe somehow?...need to get this done asap, before Gulf Power runs out of rebate money...thoughts?


Install was pretty easy...but of course there is always something. Everything proceeded as normal, got hot water, but just to the pre-set 120 degrees...control pane does not work to adjust ONLY the water TEMP??....anyone else have this issue?..moves through all the other functions, just nothing when trying to adjust temp?...Figures I would get a lemon right out of the box...let me know if anyone has an idea?


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

GE came out and replace the contol panel. Took about 5 minutes. Everything working fine now, just a little scary the panel was broken right out of the box...but looks like GE has pretty good warranty work...sort of nice how it cools my whole laundry room..I just shut offf the AC vent for that room...so, alls well that ends well I guess...Gulf Power still has rebate money, so anyone needing a Hot Water heater should look into this deal!!


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Gulf Power just came out and glanced at my Water Heater...says we will get a $700.00 check in a few weeks...Guys, this deal is very hard to beat if you need a water heater...might want to check it out!!


----------

